# Basement Ceiling Drywall Thickness



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

many places will allow using 1/2 inch, but 5/8 would be better for sound-proofing and fire protection.
price them and see if 5/8 is too much for the budget.

*edit*

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Check your local code--Many towns and counties have the building codes on the internet--

Call or google the info.--Always best to follow the local code.--MIKE--


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Very good advice above...always check for code requirements and if permits are required.
5/8" rock is good practice if joists are on 24" centers (avoid sag). / common floor for 1st story and basement ceiling is assume might be on 16" CENTERS. This should work fine for 1/2" rock. Insulating might be a plus if you have zoned air and like it warm and cozy on the main floor. (insul $) Yep, a long pay back ,but warm and cozy is right away.

Have fun


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

And the insul. will help deaden noise somewhat, whether it's the "clack" of footsteps on the hardwood/tile upstairs or the noise of the kids playing downstairs. Worth the investment in my opinion....


----------



## minidriver8 (Feb 2, 2010)

last i checked....there is NO code requirement to even put a finished ceiling in the basement(check your local). the only requirement i have ever seen is if you have a garage in the basement of the house. in that case the entire garage, walls and ceiling must be of 5/8" fire code (sometimes called type "X") drywall. this produces the required 1 hour assembly required by code. the door to the house will have to be a 1 hour labled door as well. another technical thing is.... to be code compliant, it (the drywall) must be *"fire code"* drywall and it must be printed,by manufacturer, on the drywall to comply. regular 5/8" drywall is NOT code compliant and will probably have to be ripped out and preplaced with the proper stuff if the building inspector wants. 

whatever you get, rent one of those drywall lifts....trust me it'll be the best investment to your sanity that you can make when it comes to hanging drywall on a ceiling! good luck


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

something else to consider is the joist spacing. 24" needs 5/8 drywall to avoid saging.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As Big Bob stated above.


----------



## BarneyStinson (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice. I checked with my wifes relatives that just had their basement finished in the same town and they said 5/8 inch needs to be used for fire code.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and rent a lift for the 5/8's. It makes all the difference in the world and I would NEVER do a 5/8's ceiling without one. :yes:


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Do yourself a favor and rent a lift for the 5/8's. It makes all the difference in the world and I would NEVER do a 5/8's ceiling without one. :yes:


Yes or buy one off of ebay. Thats what I did. Those 12' 5/8 are heavy.


----------

